# applet funktioniert nur im firefox nicht richtig



## jghj (16. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute.
Ich hab mir ein kleines applet gebastelt (mein erstes ) - und da gabs beim Einbinden nur Probleme.
Zuerst wars der Browsercache nehme ich an (kann ich das irgendwie umgehen?) auf jeden Fall gehts jetzt soweit.
Jetzt habe ich das html-file (und class file) auf einen httpd getan, und auf einmal gehts nurnoch im ie.
Der firefox zeigt es zwar an, aber die Events werden nichtmehr ausgeführt....lokal geht es aber!

Jemand ne Idee?

danke im voraus

mfg jghj


----------



## Benzol (18. Feb 2006)

Poste mal bitte den Quell code von der HTML-Datei, vllt. hast du beim Einbinden etwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Feb 2006)

Hilfreich können eventuelle Fehlermeldungen in den Java-Consolen der jeweiligen Borwser sein.
Schau mal dort mit hinein.


----------

